# A satisfying season indeed.



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I had friends cautioning me about hunting pheasants in North Dakota this year. "Heard the numbers are way down, we're going to South Dakota". "Go ahead, the bird numbers are down there too." North Dakota is about more than just pheasant for me, I love the grouse just as much and I get see a few friends while I am there. A bad year in North Dakota is like having a "slow Ferrari", you're still going to go real fast. So it was for me in nodak land this year. I could see that there where fewer birds. However, hunting pressure was relatively light and the small groups of birds were easier to approach and work with the 12 year old dog. Some of you may have noticed that when large swarms of birds are found, they like to make a mass exodus. A few flush and they all go. The smaller bunches don't seem to be nearly as bad, more stragglers. The times we got into a patch with hundreds of birds were more difficult as always. The most we put out of a patch of cover was about 400. Once we had them split up, then they were a little easier to work with. I spent most of my time hunting for sharptails where stray pheasants would also be found. Result? More tight sitting birds. I usually had my 3 roosters before my 3 grouse. The grouse hunting was amazing for me this year, like I remembered it being 10+ years ago.
The weather during the month of November was the nicest I remember too. Not hot, not cold. A few real windy days and a couple of light snows, but that's it. I enjoyed myself as much as I ever had. "Mikey likes it" joined me this year and he had nothing but good to say about his hunt. I also ran into a friend from Texas this year, I call him "Gypsy Wagon". If you ever see his camping rig, you will know why! The three of hunted together for a few days and found plenty of birds to direct shot pellets toward. As is my habit, I hunted a couple of new spots this year in addition to my favorites. One was a large PLOTS area that belonged to a friend's cousin. He told me that I really should go over there and I had considered it for years, I am glad that I finally did. Thanks Scott!
Anyway, how about a few photos that sum things up?


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Congrats on some really nice mix bag hunts here in ND. :beer:


----------

